# 2011 R60 problems



## Kermitkt (Jul 14, 2020)

Can anyone come up a solution?
All New parts, timing chain in February, plugs, coils, cam position sensors, Vanos solenoids. What do I go for next? 2011 countryman s all4. 
Showing codes:
P0304 cyl 4 misfire
P1339 cam pos sensor B faulty phase position bank 1
P0301 cyl 1 misfire
P0303 cyl 3 misfire
2EFE INTAKE AIR TEMPERATURE PAST THROTTLE VALVE ACTUATOR
2F02 cyl 4 misfire
2EE0 misfire several cyls shutdown injection 
2FAB ignition cyl 4 combustion time too short


----------

